# Hoyo de Monterrey Flor Extrafina Vintage



## bogner

been puffing around on a local website that sell cigars, and a HdM Flor Extrafina Vintage caught my eye .. it's a corona 42RG 129MM long, apparently it consists of aged tobaccos (10 years according to the website ..) all is well, but I can't seem to find info about this cigar anywhere - I'm sure it's legit as I've dealt with this guy before, but now I'm curious to know if I should buy one or two (along with the Punch Scandinavian RE) .. ??

edit: size is the same as the Short Hoyo Corona .. but this cigar doesn't seem to be aged?


----------



## Snake Hips

This isn't a cigar that I know of. Habanos doesn't make an Hoyo de Monterrey vitola of the name "Flor Extrafina Vintage" or anything similar.

My best guess is that the website in question mislabeled it on their webpage. My bet is that it's an Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo du Roi. It's a corona, it says "Flor Extrafina" on the cabinet and it's been readily available with 10-year-old box codes for a while.


----------



## bdw1984

if it's the same size as the hoyo short corona it is more than likely to be le hoyo du prince, not le hoyo du roi


----------



## Snake Hips

bdw1984 said:


> if it's the same size as the hoyo short corona it is more than likely to be le hoyo du prince, not le hoyo du roi


Didn't catch that. Very true.


----------



## Herf N Turf

There is actually such a cigar.










This should clear things up 

*Hoyo de Monterrey Flor ExtraFina*, betyder at tobakken, der er brugt til at lave denne cigar, er af extra høj kvalitet. Det bedste af det bedste. At den så oveni har lagret i ca. 10 år, gør den bare endnu bedre.

Produceret på Cuba
Type : Corona
Længde : 129 mm
Ring : 42 (17mm)
Smag : ***


----------



## bdw1984

damn u don damn u... translator pleasssssssssssse


----------



## Herf N Turf

bdw1984 said:


> damn u don damn u... translator pleasssssssssssse


For the love of Pete, Ben, brush up on your Danish.

It basically says that HdM is a purveyor of fine cigars and this is the best of the best, of the highest quality and rated highest by cigar lovers.

I can send you my copy of Danish Rosetta Stone if you like


----------



## bogner

Herf N Turf said:


> There is actually such a cigar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should clear things up
> 
> *Hoyo de Monterrey Flor Extrafina*, means the tobacco used in making this cigar, is of an extra high quality. Best of the best. That it has been aged for 10 years, only make it even better.
> 
> Produced in Cuba
> etc etc


that's actually snapped from the shop where I found the cigar, but the picture isn't the same? I guess I'm going to order a couple and see what's up with them .. I translated the Danish for those of you that don't understand the language of the happiest people in the world .. 

can't understand how it could be a du Prince or a du Roi though, according to cubancigarwebsite, the du Prince is 40x130 and the du Roi 42x142 not 42x129 (the Short Hoyo Corona is - but was apparently discontinued in 2006 ..) interesting to know if its the box code (that Snake Hips mentioned) that made the retailer sell it as a vintage - haven't been able to get an answer from him yet - but it sounds plausible ..

I hear you all screaming, enough talk, just order already!!!  - but always exciting to find a Cuban that doesn't have any info ..


----------



## bogner

so I got an answer from the retailer this morning, and it goes a little something like this .. 

it's a special delivery that we received from Habanos. It's a vintage cigar that should have aged alot longer, but due to the financial crisis, Cuba had to get some liquid funds, and decided to sell these goods earlier than planned. That is why it's a cigar not known in cigarcircles, as it has not been made more than once. 
Extrafina was only delivered to retailers that has a good turnover on Cuban cigars. 

guess I'm ordering a couple then .. sales-speech or not


----------



## bdw1984

good stuff, let us know how they are!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

bdw1984 said:


> if it's the same size as the hoyo short corona it is more than likely to be le hoyo du prince, not le hoyo du roi


That'sd what it says on the sides of y cabs of du Prince
I knew I saw that before


----------

